# Is it possible to check Invitation Status on EOI page ?



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

I use a migration agent and he has given me the EOI username and password ,but I checked NSW website that NSW will send invitation only on e-mail.

I personally feel that my agent is little lazy and also I am scared if he forgot to update me regarding the invitation.

So please experts / seniors advise me....Is it possible to check invitation status on EOI page for NSW ss?


----------



## alittlehelpneeded (Jul 8, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> I use a migration agent and he has given me the EOI username and password ,but I checked NSW website that NSW will send invitation only on e-mail.
> 
> I personally feel that my agent is little lazy and also I am scared if he forgot to update me regarding the invitation.
> 
> So please experts / seniors advise me....Is it possible to check invitation status on EOI page for NSW ss?


Just make sure then that the account email address is yours and you can receive emails on it. That's the only way of maintaining information control. 

On the other hand it is advisable that you should ask your agent to be more proactive.

I personally discourage using agents.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply !

I think EOI account e-mail is not mine ! I will keep ask him from 04/01/2016 onwards......

I submitted my EOI on 26 December with 60 + 5 SS NSW for 233211 / civil engineer.....and I feel there will not be much more competition for my occupation. ......expecting Invitation before 15 January as I have 65 points...


----------



## alittlehelpneeded (Jul 8, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply !
> 
> I think EOI account e-mail is not mine ! I will keep ask him from 04/01/2016 onwards......
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 26 December with 60 + 5 SS NSW for 233211 / civil engineer.....and I feel there will not be much more competition for my occupation. ......expecting Invitation before 15 January as I have 65 points...


Right.

Check the draw dates for EOI invites on NSW website. All the best.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply !
> 
> I think EOI account e-mail is not mine ! I will keep ask him from 04/01/2016 onwards......
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 26 December with 60 + 5 SS NSW for 233211 / civil engineer.....and I feel there will not be much more competition for my occupation. ......expecting Invitation before 15 January as I have 65 points...


Hi Phoenix,

How they invite? Based on point? 
or based on occupation and then invite higher pointed candidate on that particular occupation?

Thanks with Regards
Syed


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

First of all NSW will rank candidates based on occupation, DIBP points , English language & work experience .......and highest rank holder will be invited first.....I feel that except IELTS , am good all other factors and also for civil engineer occupation , there is no much more competition......

I have already 60 points with out SS plus more than eight years experience related to my occupation but only drawback is My IELTS score (6 in each) only....


----------



## shangy chauhan (Jan 1, 2016)

Phoenix2135 : I think if you have doubts regarding your eoi , you can update your eoi with your own email address , and also the keep looking at the correspondence within your eoi account ..

Thanks


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

You cannot find any update regarding invitation in your EOI. It will only come to the e-mail address mentioned in the EOI.


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know why people are misguiding here. You can also check via logging EOI either you have received an invitation or not.

If the invitation is received, in EOI you will get an option "Apply Visa", this means you have received an invitation.

There is no need to update email address.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Is it applicable for NSW nomination also ? I mean sub class -190.


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Is it applicable for NSW nomination also ? I mean sub class -190.


Yes, for all visa subclass. Once you receive an invitation, your EOI will be locked and Apply Visa option will be enable.


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

nickchik said:


> Yes, for all visa subclass. Once you receive an invitation, your EOI will be locked and Apply Visa option will be enable.


In case of invitation from state, after logging in EOI, a page will open named as EOI Homepage, go to another tab "Correspondance" and there you will see that state has contacted you at which date, if contacted.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi nickchik,

Thanks for your prompt response !

I checked on NSW website and saying Invitation will be sent to e-mail address only... because in state/Territory nomination visas, especially NSW will send an invitation for selected candidates to apply for their review and approval....once Invitation approved by NSW then we will get another invitation through skillselect automatically to apply particular visa which we can see on EOI page and immediately EOI will be locked automatically..... so initial invitation will be sent to EOI account e-mail address only especially in NSW nomiation ! Which I don't know.as my agent submitted my EOI and offcourse he would have used his e-mail address only...

So I will be keep remembering my agent to check his e-mail daily !


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry mate ,

I have just seen your another reply......I think you are correct. ......I have got EOI user name & password......& will be able to check correspondence as you advised !

Thanks for your help !


----------



## gkbhat2984 (Oct 25, 2016)

In NSW website where can I check draw dates?? Please help..





alittlehelpneeded said:


> Phoenix2135 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi thanks for your reply !
> ...


----------



## manoj311085 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi All, 

I have applied for State sponsorship Visa 190 on November 17th and its been more than 7 months , I have applied with 70 points for NSW and Victoria. Still i have received application. Can you advise me how to track the status. I have applied through migration agent and the team mentioned please check your mail often and spam. but no luck


----------

